# OPC-UA Server mit S7-1500, NodeID Problem



## Luhe97 (18 Mai 2020)

Guten Tag,

momentan bin ich an einer Anbindung eines Kühlgeräts an eine S7-1500 zu gange. Dies geschieht über den OPC-UA-Server des Kühlgeräts, die S7 ist der Client. 
Die Verbindung sowie Variablenanbindung habe ich bereits am laufen, bis auf eine Variable, welche mir immer den Fehler "8034_0000" "OpcUa_BadNodeIdUnknown" "Das übergebene Node-Handle ist nicht  bekannt" bei dieser Variable auswirft. 
Nun habe ich die Vermutung, dass es daran liegen könnte, dass die Node die ID-Nummer "0" besitzt. Somit besitzen der Namespaceindex, der Identifier und der IdentifierType im TIA Portal den Wert 0. Hat hier jemand schon ähniche Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Was ich ausschließen kann ist, dass es an der Zugriffsstufe etc. liegt, da ich andere Variablen mit selber Zugriffststufe ansprechen kann. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Lukas


----------



## rwbm (18 Mai 2020)

Hast du mal versucht, statt "ns=0;i=0" "ns=0,s=BrowseNameDerVariable" anzusprechen?


----------



## Senator42 (18 Mai 2020)

bei Softing gibt es einen kostenlosen Client.
Damit kann man der Server browsen und damit auf den "Variablennamen" kommen.
Ich kenne OPC UA Server die haben 
a)  "ns=.. , s=VarName"  als String
b)  "ns=.. , i=nr"  als Integer
c) "ns=..    auch gar nicht angeben.

vielleicht ist auch als VarTyp   Int / String  nicht richtig


----------

